# Randbedingungen für Kategorie 2



## nikraym (2 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin am überlegen ob folgendes Subsystem die Kategorie 2 erfüllt:

Als vereinfachtes Beispiel für unsere Schaltung ziehe ich Bsp 12 aus dem BGIA Report heran.
Jedoch gibt es den feinen Unterschied, dass wir kein Wegmesssystem haben, sondern über Initiatoren beide Endlagen den Zylinders überwachen. Das Ventil wird in kurzen Abstanden zyklisch betätigt.

Jetzt hab ich ein Verständisproblem mit der Randbedingung, dass die Testrate 100x höher sein muss als die Anforderungsrate der Sicherheitsfunktion.

Bedeutet "Anforderungsrate der Sicherheitsfunktion" in welchen ungefähren zeitlichen Abständen ein Not-Halt gedrückt, bzw. eine Schutztür geöffnet wird? Wäre ja bei kurzen Zykluszeiten kein Problem.

Ein weiteres Problem sind ebenso die MTTFd Werte des Testkanals. Für "Standardsensoren" existieren -wie auch im BGIA Report Bsp.- keine MTTFd Werte. Aber einfach irgendwelche an der Haaren herbeigezogene Werte annehmen...
Hat jemand hierzu Erfahrungen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2009)

Wenn du Kat.2 konsequent umsetzen willst, dann ist das in meisten Fällen aufwendiger und meist auch teuerer als gleich Kat.3 zu verwenden. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Klopfer (3 Dezember 2009)

Hi nikraym,

wenn es um mechanische Systeme geht, ist Kat.2 in der Regel nicht zu machen, da die Testung das System über Gebühr verschließen würde.

Dies ist allerdings auch bewusst erfolgt! Kat. 2 wurde zu  EN 954 Zeiten auch dergestalt ausgelegt, dass man in die BA einen Hinweis geschrieben hat, dass die Schutztür beispielsweise 1 mal pro Schicht zu öffnen sei, um die Sicherheitsfunktion zu kontrollieren. Und das wurde dann als Kat. 2 ausgelegt 

Kat. 2 wird nach EN ISO 13849-1 rein elektronischen Systemen mit entsprechender Fähigkeit zur Selbstüberwachung vorbehalten bleiben. Bei mechanischen Systemen wird, und da gebe ich Blockmove absolut recht, Kat. 3 wesentlich einfacher und materialschonender umzusetzen sein.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Beren (3 Dezember 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2009)

Was sind den Homa Schütze?


----------



## Beren (3 Dezember 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2009)

Nie gehört, haben die irgentwelche Vorteile oder Eigenschaften.
Oder hast du mal ein Link dazu?


----------



## Beren (3 Dezember 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## nikraym (3 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

also wir machen Kat.3. Ist mir auch lieber. Aber der Grund ist, das wir für die Sensoren keinen MTTF Wert erhalten und somit den Testkanal nicht beurteilen können.  Aber dennoch, nach Beren ist Kat.2 auch mechanisch möglich, insofern man die notwendigen Randbedingungen erfüllt. So sieht man es auch im BGIA Report. 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Blockmove (3 Dezember 2009)

nikraym schrieb:


> Aber dennoch, nach Beren ist Kat.2 auch mechanisch möglich, insofern man die notwendigen Randbedingungen erfüllt. So sieht man es auch im BGIA Report.



Kat.2 ist natürlich mech. möglich. Aber du musst ja nicht nur Testen, sondern auch den Bediener entsprechend warnen und hinweisen. Und dies ist oft mehr Aufwand als gleich Kat.3 zu verbauen.  Schau dir mal die Schaltungsbeispiele von BGIA oder Pilz an und kalkuliere mal, was z.B. bei einer Schutztür billiger kommt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Beren (4 Dezember 2009)

*Homa Schütz*

*gelöscht*


----------



## nikraym (4 Dezember 2009)

Also preislich wäre Kat.2 für uns günstiger als Kat.3
am Hyd-Zylinder sind schon immer zwei Initiatoren für die Endlagen verbaut. Nun muss noch ein Stellungsüberwachtes Ventil für Kat. 3 verbaut werden.

! Im Übrigen, ist es euch aufgefallen, das SISTEMA den MTTFd Wert des Funktionskanals (KANAL 1)kürzt, wenn der Testkanal nicht dem halben MTTFd Wert entspricht. Sprich: Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht. Ob man mit dem gekürzten MTTFd leben kann, ist eine andere Sache.

Beste Grüße


----------

